# Muella scale Models



## fockewulf37 (Mar 26, 2012)

Hey Does any one know what happened to Tom Muella. I ordered some of his stuff just over a year ago. I have been trying to contact him with no success. 

Thanks Ty


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

Is this the guy:

]http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/jdnews/obituary.aspx?n=thomas-muella&pid=172807653&


----------

